# RESCUE: Vancouver, BC



## aurora369 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey guys,

Does everyone remember when I got Dill and Darry for SAS?Well Dill's mom, sister and one unrelated buns need homes toonow. 

I got permission from the owners to take them. Problem is I don't have room and neither does SAS. 

They will be spayed and neutered and any adoption fee would only be a reflection of vet bills.

If anyone knows of someone who could provide one, two or all of these buns a home, please let me know. 

Here's the conditions that Dill and Darry where in. I'll havepictures of the new three once I pick them up this week end.























They are in all wire cages, no resting plates, no toys. Thefood and water is inconsitant (I can't count the times I would go tovisit and they'd have no food or water), and the place isfilthy. They go so long between cleaning that mushrooms andfungus grow below the cages.

The buns are very sweet, and deserve someone to love them.The mom is older about 6 or 7 and the others are about 3 years old.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2007)

Dawn, I really hope you guys can find these guysa home. Will you fostering them for sars? I bet they are beautiful ifthey are related to Dill.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 1, 2007)

SARS has kindly offered to help me out abit. They will list them on their website and such, but theyare so full and strechted right now that they have no room or funds totake more animals at the moment. If I could find fostershomes willing to house them until they get adopted, then SARS may beable fully take them into rescue.

So, I'm pretty much on my own. But I've got to get these guys out and I'm willing to do what I have to.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I hope somebody can adopt them soon! I hate seeing rabbits like that.

When are you picking them up?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhh... I could have sworn I said I'd foster them, just have to see what the bonding situation is, etc, to figure out the housing. (It probably got lost in the translation as I listed off the million reasons why I shouldn't). 

I don't think it's wise to spay Dill's mom given her age. 

I'm still trying to find a bunny forGeorge. He was going to head to the SPCA this week, but I told him about these three and that they'll probably be coming here, so I'm hoping he'll waitfor that. (He doesn't have a lot of choice, seeing as my friends are providing the transportation and adoption fees).

This puts me in a bit of a pickle. I wanted an already spayed/neutered bunny for George, seeing as he doesn't like the idea of altering rabbits. If they come here first, it will be traumatic and possiblyproblematic sending them out to the vet from here, but if they don't get here soon, he'll end up at a pet store. Maybe just deliver Dill's mom first if she's not going to be spayed anyway? I'm also not a fan of having unaltered bunnies wreaking havoc with the current warren -- I'm still cleaning up from Zeke! And I wonder ifnot having Dill's momspayed willhave anaffect on the reaction she gets from the rest of the warren?

Georgestrongly feels that we have to get these bunniesout of there, though, but no way of telling if he'llbond with any of them. He'll help care for any rabbit, buthe won't commit to adopting one.It has to be the right bunny.

I still don't know the status of a new roommate, I need one for April 1st. I've posted on Brindlenet looking for a rabbit-loving roomie who will foster bunnies (and will post on Craigslist), if I find one, that opens up the possibility of putting them in that room. It'salsopossible George will move in there. 

sas


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey SAS,

I know you said you'd foster, but I feel really guilty about overcrowding you with bunnies...LOL, you've got so many on the go. I know I can always fall back on you, but I would really like to find them adopters/fosters that won't put extra strain on you.

I was thinking I could take the boy, and if the girls will get along I could get them to you.

As for spay/neuter... I may be able to go pick them up tonight if the vet's office has space for a spay and a neuter tomorrow. That way they'd be all done before they get to you place. But I doubt the vet's office will have any spots available tomorrow.

I gotta get through my midterm first before I start figuring this out though. Then I'll make some phone calls.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2007)

I've always been able to book Pipp in forsurgery almost instantly at Dr. Jack's, although I'm not sure aboutthree extra spays and neuters -- or two, if Dill's mom shouldn't bedone. (I'm still not sure about that, what does Lisa think?)

I've been making itknown that I canfoster in anemergency for agood six months now. And I've beenactively looking and posting for what... threeweeks forfosters and/or a bunny for George? 

Nothing has ever materialized. Then I keep hearing thatthere's an overrun of bunnies. It's very odd. 

My main critera is being able to give a bunny something better thanthey had before. Even if I have to keep theshedbunnies caged inNIC condos tucked in corners and blocked offfrom the other bunnies,it willstill really make adifference for these guys. A bunny rescuedafterrunning aroundoutside,a house bun ora shelter bun with a lot of free run time wouldn't considerthata rescue.

My friend(s) who want to help George out by taking him to the SPCA areprobably available to help out with this instead, if you need anything.

sas


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome.

I'll see about booking spays/neuters and see what Lisa thinks about spaying the oldest one.

We still need adoptive homes though!! So I'll will start spreading the word this week end.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 3, 2007)

The buns have been taken into our custody!

I went and picked them up last night, they are all so skinny and theplace was invested with rats. I saw two or three rats scurryfrom the boys cage when I turned the lights on. They wherestealing his food.

The girls where already in a cage together, so I don't need to worryabout doing any bonding because I was going to bond them togetheranyways. So that's good. 

The boy has his neuter today, I dropped him off two hours ago. 

I have someone in mind for the boy. I know she really wantsto bond her bun, but her partner is not too enthusiastic about theidea. So I have to get them over here and let the little guyworm his way into their hearts. 

He actually snuggled with Ryan last night, pretty much fell asleep withhim on the couch. Wasn't scared (no hard breathing or wideeyes), just really comfy. And when you stratch his cheeks,his littler ears go straight up.

I have some pictures that I will post later on today, I just don't have time to upload them at the moment.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

Yay! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 3, 2007)

First the pictures of the disgusting place they where staying in.

The black boy's cage:



His lovely bathroom corner



The nice big pile of moldy poop and rat droppings under the cage




The girls cage:



The poop under their cage



The lovely build up of calcium from the urine under the girls cages





I didn't actually think to take pics of the girls, I just have some of Sekura's nails:






And the boy's nails:





And the little heart throb himself:







My friend is coming over tomorrow with her bun Ruby to see if they getalong. If they do, then he most likely has a newhome! And he'll be spoiled rotten. One of the vettechs was also asking about him, as she spent the whole day mushing onhim.

I'll get some more pictures of the girls tomorrow.

--Dawn


----------



## Spring (Mar 3, 2007)

That's so disgusting. Why are these idiots still breeding.

:vomit:

I hope they find great homes!  Doesn't sound like they will have a problem at all!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 3, 2007)

As far as I know there hasn't been any breedinggoing on for about two years. The buns where just sitting inthose gross cages with barely any human contact, and inconsistant foodand water.

There are no more rabbits there, and I wouldn't be surprised if thatshed gets renovated to extend the pheasant area on the otherside. I doubt they'll have rabbits again.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, the girls are just like Dill when he gothere. They're SO appreciative! But boy are theyever hungry and thirsty. They're going for their pellets likeit's their last meal, and they've already gone through the whole waterbottle. (They were drinking in tandem, it was socute!) They're not at allnervous or shy,justoverjoyed. Got DBFs within hours. 

As I suspected, they're the perfect buns to keep hereindefinitelybecause they don't mind being kept in acage. I'll have trouble providing much of a free run area forthem, but a big NIC cage is very doable.

It's been hard finding rescues that aren't previous house bunnies with space, or used to running around outdoors.

And Sherry is being Sherry, must go clean up again. Butit's not so bad.

sas


----------



## Haley (Mar 3, 2007)

Bless you guys for getting them out of there.

Is one of them an orange rex??? I want them all!


----------



## Eve (Mar 3, 2007)

Those disgusting living conditions made me so teary. You are so beautiful for rescuing them.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yup, she's orange. That's Sugan &amp; Spice, not quite dark enough to be a red but beautiful anyways.

Sekura is a broken castor, and Milton (I thought his name was QT but it was actually QT's Milton), is solid black.

I'll make sure to get some nice pictures of everyone next time I go see them, most likely tomorrow.

--Dawn


----------



## Spring (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, that's good that they aren't breeding. 

Great that they are settling in good too!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2007)

PS: Dawn, I forgot to give you the $10! (I'll let the other people cover the boy's $5). 

Oh, and re: Sugar'sspay, it's going to have to go on mycredit card, how does that work?Best case for me isto pay the vet (or SARS), but I don't want it treated as an adoptionfee, becauseI may have to rehome them.

Still working on how to get them to the vet. It's a fairlyeasy bus ride -- two buses, but one stops outside the door to the vet's--although the walk to the bus stop is a bit of a problem,the carrier with two buns is pretty heavy. But I think I canmanage it. 

sas


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't worry about the "adoption fee" I paid, and I've got the spay and neutered covered till a permanent home comes along.

Give me a call if you want to work more details out.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy tetanus, Batman!

That bathroom corner reminds me of Fey and Sprite's, although theirowner did a quick clean of the pan underneath just before I went to seethem to cover up the grossness.

Poor buns. They look like such sweethearts, too. Ihope the boy plays nicely with your friend's rabbit so he can get apermanent home!ray:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 4, 2007)

They are total sweet hearts. Broke my heart to see them like that, but I feel so much better now that they are out.

I really hope he plays nice too. This lady was the firstperson I thought of. She's one of those "if I can't have him,then who would take just as good if not better care of him?"choices. 

I've told her about RO a couple times, but I think I'm going to make itan adoption requirement that she join up if she takes Milton.

We'll see how it goes tomorrow!

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking of taking astab atbondingthe black boy to Pipp. So I think somethingwill work out for him, he sure is popular.

And thanksDawn.:hug:

I'll give you a call to discuss this stuff when I can talkfreely. (Don't want to use words like 'spay', 'neuter' and'money' around George). 

I just gave the girls some apple, they were in seventhheaven. And Sherry isn't anywhere near as bad as she was withyour trio, so this just might work with a big NIC cage in thecorner. They're pretty low maintenance.(Am I repeating myself?) 

I still need a bunny for George, though. :sighullhair:



sas


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have any bannanas in the house SAS? 

If you do, you will see a bunny mouth like you have never seen onebefore. Sekura opens her mouth so wide for bannana, it'shilarious...

Milton hasn't taken any treats yet, maybe I should try a little bit of fresh fruit.

You can give me a call up to about 12pm.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 5, 2007)

Some very good news!! Prince (formerlyMilton) has a new home! Ruby came over last night to see ifshe got along with him, and it went amazingly well. Prince isstill full of hormones and was humping the heck out of her, but shetolerated it very well. Near then end when he looked like hewanted to hump, we would redirect him to snuggling face to face, he gotthe idea after a couple times.

Man, there where flops all over the place. Prince flopping onRuby and Ruby flopping on Prince (and apparently Ruby hasn't beenflopping that much since being spayed). There was also mutualeating and grooming. No grooming of each other but Ruby didalot of primping in front of Prince.

Enough teasing, here's some pictures!

Prince being going hump crazy:










Flops all around:














And I got a few pictures of Sekura (the broken castor), and Sugar &amp; Spice the red/orange.










And I tried to get some pictures of Sugar's funny bald patches, but they're not really good.







Sugar and Sekura are at the vet's now. SAS took themin. Sugar is getting spayed and her bald spots checked out,and Sekura is going along for comfort.

--Dawn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 5, 2007)

I've never seen conditions that disgusting!!! Thank goodness those poor babies are out of there.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 5, 2007)

Ugh... Sugar stopped breathing when they gave her the anesthetic. :tears2:

They revived her, butthey're not going to try again today --they will tomorrow though. I'm not sure how I feel aboutthat.:nerves1

I had a bad feeling, I actually expected to find a message from the vet on the machine, and there it was. 

sas


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 5, 2007)

You guys did such a great job rescuing those bunnies.

I'll keep you and Sugar in my thoughts, Sas!

:hug:


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. Those bunnies are gorgeous!

I cant believe how fast those two bonded, they look like long lostbuddies. Sekura and Sugar are gorgeous, Im sure they will findwonderful homes.

Sas, I'll be keeping Sugar in my prayers. I would be very nervous as well.


----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2007)

Any news on the spay? ray:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, we pretty much decided to give her sometime to fatten up and gain back some of her health, then we'll take itfrom there. The vet seems confident that using 25% lesstranquilizer will fix the problem, and wanted to try again within a fewdays, but we're going to wait longer.

Sugar seems fine though, perky and alert when I picked her up. 

SAS feels better now that the vet said he didn't think she had mites(although he didn't do any skin scrapping or tests...), as she cancuddle them with out worrying about spreading something to the otheranimals.

Prince's Ruby comes over tomorrow to start their bonding boot camp. I really hope everything goes well for those two.

Prince has come out of his shell so much in the last week.It's amazing the difference in personality the bath tub sessionhad. He comes out and sits by the edge of the pen closest tothe couch when I'm sitting on it now. He's still a bitskittish, but really starting to show some bunnitude. Andhe's starting filling out, his belly is no longer sunken, but nice andround.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 16, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Prince went to his forever home today!

He and Ruby have been doing a bonding boot camp in my closet for thelast week, and getting along wonderfully. We brought themover to Ruby's house/cage and they are still getting along great.

Ruby's mom has promised me she'll sign up, so hopefully she'll do that soon and she can post some pictures for us!

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Mar 16, 2007)

Hurray! This is great news! Bless you and sas for all youve done for these bunnies.

And how many are with sas now, two??


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, the two girls are still with SAS.I haven't seen them since picking them up from the vets, but I'm surethey are plumping up and that Sugars fur is starting to grow back.

I should go and see how they are doing. 

We are going to try to spay Sugar again once she's back in a 100%healthy condition. And then once she's recovered fromsurgury, I'm going to look into finding a home, unless SAS hascompletly fallen in love with them and refuses to let them go...lol,she's tempted, I know she is... They are such sweet girls.

--Dawn


----------

